# dorado catfish



## drewgotdat (Apr 28, 2005)

anyone have any info on this particular cat?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

you can buy one here: http://www.sharkaquarium.com/store.cfm?men...id=5097&catid=6

info,

Dorado Catfish

Brachyplatystoma flavicans, Peruvian name: Dorado. Size: to over 100 lbs; average is 15-40 lbs. Habitat: primarily the deeper channels of rivers, but also strays into oxbow lakes. The Dorado, so named because of its beautiful gold color, is without a doubt the most highly esteemed of all the regions catfishe. It supports huge fisheries in the Amazon and its meat is exported to New York and Europe. It's exquisite flavor is a welcome addition to the table. These big fish primarily hit baited hooks, and long lines. They are sleek and shark-like in build.


----------



## drewgotdat (Apr 28, 2005)

thanx for the help, but do you know how they fair in the home aquarium and what would be good tank mates?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

no no i do not, however i can guess like the sholve nose & red tail cat fish, my guess is not that well and will eat what ever it can get into its mouth...

But i am just guessing into the dark.

got some more info,

This large catfish of the river depths has a pink to golden color that gives it its local name "dorado", or "golden". These are predatory catfish that come into shallower water at night to feed on other fish. A long filament extends from the top of the tail, hence the specific name "filamentosum". Dorados are very popular food fish, with thick bone-free fillets, and are even flown to cities outside of the Amazon. The meat is white and delicately flavored - not at all "fishy". They can reach nearly 2 m (~6') in length.


----------

